# Winter Fridge vent covers - 2004 Stargazer



## tidzaboy (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, I would like to try to buy some Winter fridge vent covers for the fridge in my 2004 Stargazer, BUT, does anyone know what model is fitted? As I will need to know this before I go looking for parts. Think its a Dometic unit.
I can't see a model number and the van was supplied with little info when I bought it 
thanks Joe


----------



## nigee (Aug 23, 2012)

*vent covers*

Hi i have looked today for some for my Autocruise Starblazer , i googled Thetford and got some results if you google dometic you will find some i am sure , i took off the vents today and got the model serial number from the back of the fridge good luck


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

I can't help confirm what model of fridge you have, but suggest you do need to find out. However, it's also well worth measuring the dimensions of the fridge vents, so you can ensure you get the right ones.

I was able to get some on ebay for a good price - as it happens, our van has a high-level grill with a third vent, the same as one of the fridge vents. Ebay was the only place I could buy just one - all the dealers would only sell me a pair!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If its the underworktop size fridge it ought to be these Dometic
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CARAVAN-M...A%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=21&pmod=271098396449&ps=54


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Have a look inside the fridge, there should be a small oblong sticker with the model No (usually starting RM followed by a number) and the product No.

Pete


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Just measure the vents and go to a caravan/MH shop and buy that size


----------



## tidzaboy (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you for all the replies..... I'm on the case ! ( before the winter gets in up here in The Peak District )
joe


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

A warning, the vents may not be the same make as the fridge, if possible check this out. The vents might have a manufactures name on them and it is best to measure them and buy from a dealer where you can easily return them if they are the wrong fit.

peedee


----------



## chrisda (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi,we have an autocruise stargazer 2004 and we use the ones that are on the ebay advert,they are the ones you need,chrissy


----------

